# Dove/Coffee female and Black/Chocolate male



## AmaraDawning (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a coffee/dove female and a black male. What will the outcome babies be if I breed them?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you mean coffee, or is it just a brown mouse?
Which country are you in?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

What's the eye colour of your mouse? Because Coffee has black eyes, Dove has red.
If the mouse is Dove, you'll get all Black, as Dove is just a pink eyed black. If the Black one carries PE, you'll get Dove and Black.


----------



## AmaraDawning (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much, shes a dove because she has red eyes c:


----------

